# Cher-Ami might have a sibling?



## RescueMe9962 (Aug 25, 2009)

OK...Now what...a baby Dove, I think its a dove, flew into the side of my house...I have it in Cher-Ami's avian pet carrier..I gave it water with an eye dropper..

I have no idea what to do with it...Im not putting it near Cher-Ami as Im not sure if it has fleas/etc...I did let Cher-Ami LOOK at it, and she puffed up and make a coo sound to it..

It has full feathers...Its quite small..fits in the palm of my hand..its brown, very pretty..has a dove face...and was very calm in my hand...

What should I do for it? I would like to release it, but when I tried he flew into the side of the house again, then straight towards my car and smashed into the passanger window....

What should I feed it? How long do I need to keep it before it can be released...I dont want to bring it in the house for the fear of fleas, etc, and I dont want Cher-Ami catching anything..

Now Im wondering if I will end up with another bird...I dont know how this will work out....I really want to release it..there is no place safe to put it outside out of the carrier and out of harm's way...

Suggestions?


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Yes, well....once you rescue one...the word gets out in the feral world.... and they'll start crossing your path regularly.

OK, first off....please DON'T release it again for a while. If repeatedly crashing into things, something's up....maybe as simple as she took a whack to her noggin' and is now really disoriented and in shock...or perhaps could be something neurological going on from an illness.

NEXT..._fleas_ ??? You mean lice ? If you want to, you can dust her with dog/cat flea powder, just make sure his/her eyes, mouth, and ceres (nostrils) are all covered.

Carrier is a safe enough place, but it needs to be in a warm room or environment. I agree better to keep him/her isolated from your other bird(s)...but not for the lice reason.

Can you post a photo ? Any sign of injury ....cuts/abrasions, missing feathers, scratches, etc ????

Leave it some seed and see if she/he eats it.


----------



## RescueMe9962 (Aug 25, 2009)

No injuries whatsoever...wings look good...eyes look good...poop is good..not puffed up at all..just normal baby puffiness...and cuteness...it looks to me to be a shrunken down version of a Dove..its a tiny bit bigger than a parakeet, but wider...1/4 the size of Cher-Ami..I will try to post the pics, everytime I try to post a pic her it wont let me for some reason...

I know I cant do it, and Im not going to, but it would be awesome to see Cher-Ami take it in as a foster baby..she is showing major interest in it..she can see it in the carrier..it pays no attention to her..

Its very quiet..but not at all in a sick way..just in a tired way..but its eyes are open..not even sure if I seen it with its eyes closed yet..Im not really paying attention to it..Im trying to just let it be...let it rest..Its in a very warm room...its nice and toasty..its still in the 80's outside..

Should I offer it seeds or pellets? Should the pellets be moistened?

Could this bird be blind? How can I tell if a bird is blind? Because it doesnt run to the other side of the cage when I approach it..only if I open the carrier..and this afternoon it was flying up and down in the carrier like it wanted to be let out, but I simply didnt feel comfortable releasing it..

I'd like to set it free when it matures..I dont know how Cher-Ami would adjust to it if she didnt watch it growing up..She is already acting very quiet also..and she finally stopped her "nesting" behavior and is staring at the carrier..Since she actually had the bird in eyeshot, she has stopped nesting, well for the moment anyhow...

If I need to keep this bird in my home it unfortunately needs to be in the same room as Cher-Ami..so, should I still take it to the vet and have it checked for parasites even though I plan to release it? If I do and it checks out ok or is treated then could it live in the same cage as Cher-Ami?

Im not sure if she is staring cause she is jealous, or cause she is interested..but she is ignoring me and staring at the baby...and she never ignores me..


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Dawn, photos need to be under 200kb I think in order to post them, check the size of your photos.

Seeds should be fine, but you want to take out any of the larger seeds, peas or corn and so on from the mix you give Cher-Ami, this little ones needs smaller seeds. You could also provide an extra dish with pellets in case the bird may be interested in trying them.

I am hoping some rehabbers will weigh in here, but with young doves they are best in the hands of a rehabber that knows how to get them raised up right so they will survive on their own once ready for release, they are much more tricky than pigeons to do this with. If you post your location Charis is very good in finding help for people that need help in finding out if the is a rehabber in their area.

Again, from my understanding doves and pigeons don't mix that well together. If Cher-Ami see you as her mate and is jealous this little dove almost certainly may be severely pecked at by her.



Karyn


----------



## RescueMe9962 (Aug 25, 2009)

I am in Garfield...Bergen County NJ...I would love to get her to a rehabber...I'd prefer not to have another bird right now..LOL...But as you know, I didnt exactly want Cher-Ami either..

Cher-Ami is getting her cuddle moment as we speak..she really needs to remain an only child..LOL

I put both seeds and pellets in the cage..and water...and a couple little pieces of bread..


----------



## RescueMe9962 (Aug 25, 2009)

Dobato, can I have your email address and I will email u the pics..I cant get them to work..Maybe you can somehow post them for me? Also, maybe you can ID what kind of bird it actually is..


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

OK, I PMd' you my email address.

Karyn


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Here is the photo Dawn sent me.


----------



## RescueMe9962 (Aug 25, 2009)

Thank you Dobato! Is that a Dove?


----------



## RescueMe9962 (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh yeah, dont mind my fingernails in the pic..I had just gotten done ripping off my false nails and getting ready to replace them..so they look horrible..LOL...


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

RescueMe9962 said:


> Oh yeah, dont mind my fingernails in the pic..I had just gotten done ripping off my false nails and getting ready to replace them..so they look horrible..LOL...


LOL, that just what I thought!

Looks like a young dove of some sort to me I PMed' Terry to have a look in on this thread to help identify this little guy.

Karyn


----------



## RescueMe9962 (Aug 25, 2009)

Thanks soo much Dobato! Its a cute little guy..would love to get it back on track...I didnt think Doves were that small..years ago I had a pet ring necked dove...my neighbor found it in his yard..somebody had clipped ONE wing only....We had her for about 9 years..she used to lay eggs all the time..

She was smaller than Cher-Ami..but this little guy is tiny..but it does look like a dove that was shrunken..LOL


----------



## RescueMe9962 (Aug 25, 2009)

Tomorrow I will take a pic of it from the top..it has gorgeous markings on its back and wings...it has white underneath the tip of its tail..at first I thought it was a mockingbird because of the white on the tail...its mostly brown, and the markings are black...it hops straight up when it flies..doesnt "take off" like a pigeon does...Its legs and feet look more skinny than a pigeon/dove..but maybe cause its a baby...

I havent noticed how it walks..if it hops or walks like a pigeon...


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Here's a link to the NJ Wildlife Rehab permits site and a copy and paste of the people who do this type of bird. If there is nobody in your immediate area, please start calling the ones closest to you until you find someone to help.

The little dove looks like a Mourning Dove to me. We have White Winged Doves and Inca Doves in the Western US, but I don't think you have them on the East Coast .. I mention them because they look a bit closer to what you have. Still .. I'll stick with Mourning Dove.

http://www.state.nj.us/dep/fgw/rehablst.htm

PASSERINE – Robins, cardinals, blue jays, sparrows, swallows, etc.
County Name Phone
BURLINGTON RUTH BROOKS (856) 366-4114
BURLINGTON JEANNE WOODFORD (856) 983-3329
CAPE MAY STEPHEN PAUL SERWATKA (609) 861-2886
MERCER DIANE NICKERSON (609) 883-6606
MERCER HANNAH B. SUTHERS (609) 466-1871
MORRIS LEONARD J. SOUCY, JR. (908) 647-2353
OCEAN DONALD BONICA (732) 255-9270
PASSAIC DOLORES GARBOWSKI (973) 839-4597
SUSSEX GISELLE CHAZOTTE-SMISKO (973) 702-1957
WARREN DONNA FOX (908) 835-9991

Terry


----------



## RescueMe9962 (Aug 25, 2009)

Thank you Terry...He is resting well, but for some reason he keeps sitting in his water dish..well, now he is sitting on the edge of it..the tip of his tail is in the water...


----------



## RescueMe9962 (Aug 25, 2009)

Why did I always think doves and pigeons got along? I picked up the baby and showed it to Cher-ami and she backed off and stretched her neck really high...I dont think she knew what the heck it was...


----------



## Reti (Jul 20, 2003)

I am pretty sure it is a Mourning Dove. He looks quite alert and well, but s/he is still very young. Once they grow a little they become really wild. Best to take him to a rescue place where he could be released from.
They are so cute, I love those little guys.

Reti


----------



## RescueMe9962 (Aug 25, 2009)

Good news! Thanks to Terry and everyone I found a rehabbber for the baby! "Sonny" will be going to Franklin lakes animal hospital then to Raptors Trust...I was calling him "Sonny" for Sonny & Cher-Ami. ....lol. I can't keep everything I find! Gotta leave my home open to the next orphan who finds me! Now, will somebody please find me a CROW! Wanted one forever!


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Raptors Trust ? ! (just messin' w\ya'- albeit NOT a great name for pigeon\dove rehab)


----------



## Dobato (Jul 3, 2008)

Dawn, this is very good news indeed.

Just so you know, it would have been illegal for you to keep or even hold on to this little guy for more than a few days while you found help for it. Mourning Doves are a protected native species and you would have to be a state licensed rehabber to care for, or have one of these little guys in your possession.

You did good!

Karyn


----------



## RescueMe9962 (Aug 25, 2009)

I'm very happy! Never wanted to keep it...I believe raptors trust has a special section for doves, but I'm hoping for rehab and release....I'm gonna leave a donation with the hosp in Cher-Ami and crystals name....


----------



## Mindy (Apr 2, 2009)

THat is great news. Very nice of you to give a donation and to take the time to find a great place for sonny. Great job.


----------



## RescueMe9962 (Aug 25, 2009)

Jaye, they actually rehab raptors...but they have a special section for doves and maybe pigeons, so Ive heard..I have heard wonderful things about them..and spoke to them on the phone and they are super nice...You can visit their facility any time and see their rescues..and I believe they allow you to interact with them, or some of them anyway..

Im glad I had him only for about 24 hours...I couldnt provide for a baby dove that young...and I didnt want to keep it as a pet as it is healthy enough to be wild, I believe..Cher-Ami on the other hand simply wasnt fit for the skies...probably the only pigeon on earth that would choose going inside vs outside...She is a puppy with feathers..I never even had a puppy this snuggly.....and I didnt have time to cuddle 2 birds...wouldnt want to...at this moment...

So now I need to sterilize Cher-Ami's BRAND NEW carrier that she never even got to use...or even investigate, and wait for the next orphan to show up...I almost didnt buy that carrier...and I did on Saturday..found Sonny on Monday...tell me I dont have great timing! It would have gotten right out of the only other cage I have here which is a guinea pig cage...so something made me get that carrier too, not just for cher-ami, but I thought it was a good idea because its made specifically for Avians...

This whole event turned out with the best ending I could have expected..


----------



## RescueMe9962 (Aug 25, 2009)

Oh and forgot to mention Cher-Ami would rather RUN then fly...I think she forgets she has wings...She is definitely a home body..


----------



## Pigeonlove (May 6, 2008)

You did a great thing--now Sonny will get to grow up with a young Dove Flock, and they will all be released together. They will always have friends!!! Joni


----------



## Jaye (Mar 13, 2008)

Cool ! Good job, RM9962 !!!!


----------

